# joining new roof addition to existing roof??



## roper21 (Apr 10, 2009)

Anyone have experience on how to tie in an additional roof into an existing roof? The existing roof is 3"X12" pitch and standard hip, nothing complicated. I am just not sure how to attach the new roof addition to the old. Suggestions?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

What style of roof are you planning on attaching to the existing structure?

A lean-to shed style roof or a gable roof and do you intend n matching the same pitch as the exisiting?

Ed


----------



## roper21 (Apr 10, 2009)

Ed the Roofer said:


> What style of roof are you planning on attaching to the existing structure?
> 
> A lean-to shed style roof or a gable roof and do you intend n matching the same pitsh as the exisiting?
> 
> Ed


Ed, thanks for the repy. The new roof will be a lean-to shed style and will have the same pitch as the existing roof. The new roof will be cover a utility room, small storage room, and the rest (16' x 24') will be a drive through parking area for my wifes vehicle. The coverage of the new roof will be 24' X 24'.


----------

